# The Lodge at Horseshoe Resort, Barrie, Ont



## Kola (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is my question for any experts on the Barrie area and beyond: I have read all reviews of the Lodge at Horseshoe resort I could find, - it looks like a mixed bag with some people praising the resort's staff and its maintenance, while others feel it's an aging place in need of substantial refurbishing. We have been in the general area before and we are not looking for specific resort activities. What we want is a clean, comfortable place to relax and enjoy the nature. Is this a place for seniors to stay or a place to stay away from ? Thanks for all comments.

K.


----------



## Krystyna (Mar 21, 2009)

If you send me an email : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca   then I can help you with your question.      krystyna/richard


----------



## Kola (Mar 22, 2009)

I have received your message. Thanks for advice. The dates I want are not yet available.

K.


----------

